# I feel like my anxiety is out of control



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I take lomotil for my ibs-d but in certain situations my anxiety is so bad that my stomach will still act up. I feel like since I have had ibs-d my anxiety is just out of control. I have librium which I take as needed but only works slightly. I feel like I might need something that works a little better but I am so nervouse about taking something else. What does other take for moderate anxiety issues that doesn't make their ibs-d worse?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mrae have you talked to your Dr about how you are feeling? I think it is important that you do. Perhaps you only need a simple medicine change or a dose change with the Librium. Here is a page I found that lists other medications for anxiety. Perhaps you could perform a search here for some of those and see what other's here have tried.Just click here for the list:http://www.healthcentral.com/anxiety/find-drug.html


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm so scared to try a new antidepressent because I hear of all the stories of people gaining weight, no sex drive and just not being there self. Also the withdrawl when coming off is crazy. Does anyone know with Librium if its the type of med you have to take on a daily basis to see the effect of it. I just take it as needed right now but am wondering maybe if I took it everyday I would see some change in my anxiety.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you are using the Librium for anxiety.. yes I would think you would need to take it on a daily basis at the specified dosage.Mrae.. please tell your Dr what you are telling us here. Let them know your concerns about the side effects and withdrawal symptoms when having to come off of them. You might also consider doing some talk therapy to help you manage the anxiety. You could ask the Dr for a referral to one if you don't already have one.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Talk therapy? Is that like counseling or something? Yes I am definately telling my doc exactly what I'm telling you. Thanks for all of your advice.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Counselling is what I meant. You might have to try a few counsellors til you find one that you can work with... but it can be so very helpful to do this. And, yes, I realize it is work.. but in my experience.. so very worth it. You could ask your Dr for a referral to one who he/she thinks might be a good match for you.Keep us posted if you want and all the best of course.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would look for someone that does Cognitive Behavioral Therapy rather than the more Freudian talk about your mother talk therapy.CBT tends to be pretty effective for anxiety issues and it is about the here and now and what you can do/think in the moment to deal with the symptoms rather than talking a lot about your childhood which is what a lot of people think of when they say talk therapy.One thing to remember is the horror stories you find on the internet tend to be what happens to a few peopel rather than the usual effects of the drugs. Every drug effects a few people very badly (even the Librium can be very addictive for some people and very hard to get off and for some people it does effect their sex life negativiely) and usually the majority that did well, had no side effects, and got off of the drug easily don't feel the need to tell their story.Have you discussed Buspar? It is like the antidepressants but works on a different serotonin receptor and is for anxiety specifically. It doesn't seem to have as many horror stories and I found it actually helped the IBS pain even though I don't have anxiety. Now it is a medication you have to take every day and it is to prevent the anxiety flare ups so you can't take it just when you can't stand the anxiety anymore.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

The only other anxiety med I took was Avitan but it made me to sleepy to take it while I was at work. Now I don't work but I will be explaining all of this to my doc and see about the therapy along with the meds maybe even just upping my dose on Librium like taking it twice a day might help I don't know but we'll see. I don't have any type of pain with my ibs but I will check into the Buspar for the anxiety. The Librium when I came off of it the first time was not to bad. I tapered off of it and had very little side effects thankfully.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I went to my doc today and explained everything I was feeling. He thought it was a good idea to try Celexa 20mg( I have the generic). Has anyone taken this before and if so how did it do for you and your issues? I hope it will give me just enough to take the edge off and bring my anxiety down a notch without to many side effects. I will be taking it for the next 4 weeks and then my doc will re-evaluate and see if it is working or not. Just starting this new med is making me anxious but at least I know in 4 weeks if I have to many bothersome side effects I can stop or if it just doesn't work. Heres hoping for the best.


----------

